# Award for children and young people’s diabetes website



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2014)

UCLH recently won an award for its children and young people’s diabetes website at the Quality in Care awards, scooping first prize in the ‘Best initiative supporting self care’ category. The Quality in Care awards highlight best practice and set the standard for excellence in diabetes care.  

The website, launched last year, was created to bring together expert advice and information in a central on-line ‘hub’.  Teams at UCLH worked with parents of children and young people with diabetes to design a site which is an ‘all you need to know’ about diabetes. This includes ‘how to’ guides which give step-by-step instructions on how to perform simple tasks like giving an insulin injection, a regularly updated blog and a meet the team page. 

The site continues to attract many visitors, for example the ‘How to use an enlite sensor’ guide has been viewed 16,767 times.  To visit this award winning site, please go to www.uclh.nhs.uk/t1


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks good site !  Knowledge is king


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 2, 2015)

Has every bod seen


----------

